# What to do with all my mint?



## mesa123 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am growing mint this year. Spearmint, Peppermint and Pineapple Mint. I wanted it to make tea, both flavoring tea with fresh leaves and drying it to brew mint tea. 

I grew them in pots to limit their invasive nature. Even with my precautions, I'm overrun with mint. Those things can grow! What can I use all this mint for? I can't drink that much tea!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Season fruit salads, mint and fruit jellies and chocolate puddings and pies with mint. Use a sprig to garnish the dish when serving.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Mint jellies are awesome and a great way to store mint. You can also make a refreshing drink called a Mojito. I don't really like to drink alcohol too often but I love these. I just make them without the rum. It's basically a strong, sweet mint tea, lime juice and soda (I use ginger ale). So good after working outside all day!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a zillion million spearmint plants.

How do I turn it into 'spearmint oil'? Do I need special equipment? Do I need to build a distiller?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Laura, I liked your question and look up some of the links in google ( http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+make+mint+oil ).

Seems the easiest way is to soak the leaves in Vodka for a few weeks. Freeze this infusion then skim off the frozen oil for storage/use.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Anyone use "chocolate mint"? I'ld appreciate some ideas for usage of this type.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I take mint or spirimint and I add them to some soy milk with a little honey, shake well, then freeze. It makes a really refreshing ice. I wonder what to do with all that mint also. I dried it one year but it didnt make a nice tea when I used in the winter. I might try to puree it and use it as a sauce over pork or ice cream.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,Mesa123 

Ok Mint, now there is my Lemon, Lime and mint Cordial, 
Zest from 2 lemons and 2 limes 
Plus juice from all 4
3 cups chopped up mint
1kg (2.2Lbs) sugar
2lt water
Add every thing in to a lager pot bring to boil, simmer for 20 minutes and bottle
Use in ice water for cooling drink. Or add a little white rum and soda water for a smooth cocktail. 

Second 
My Mint ice cubes
chop up mint add enough to 1/4 fill each Ice cube square cover with water and freeze add these to you Ice tea or you Mint julep cocktail. 
&#8226;30ml Bourbon Whiskey
&#8226;30ml Parfait Amour [ a liqueur flavoured with lemon, coriander and violets]
&#8226;15ml Gomme Syrup [this is just a cup of sugar with a dash of hot water to turn it into a thick]
&#8226;Plenty of Ice Cubes
&#8226;Lemonade
&#8226;5 Mint Leaves 
Or On your Mojito which is traditionally made of five ingredients: white rum, sugar (traditionally sugar cane juice), lime juice, sparkling water and mint. The original Cuban recipe uses spearmint. 


Mint Vinegar
Half fill bottle with dried mint leaves and them fill to top with your favour vinegar let sit for 1 month and use to make home made mint mayo very nice on your Lamb Kebabs or on your traditional Greek Lamb souvlaki. Or mint hollandaise sauce pour over crumbed lamb cutlets and peas. 


Mint Jelly
2 cups firmly packed mint leaves fresh 
3 cups sugar
1 cup white vinegar
Â¾ cup water 
3 tablespoons gelatine, dissolved 
In Â¼ cup water

Serve with your roasted Lamb. .

I have more if you need including a Mint Chocolate cake with choc/mint frosting. 

Please enjoy your harvest MM


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I find that drying the mint you loose alot of the essential oils and then the tea is flat tasting. I just take my mint sprigs, wash them, then pack them into ziploc bags in the freezer. All winter long when I want a cup of mint tea, I just take a small handful out of the ziploc and fill my tea ball.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

1. You don't have to harvest it all. I let all of mine grow unrestricted. I can never have enough, because I have lots of GI trouble and mint helps A LOT. I just pick/process what I need and let the rest be pretty. And the kids like to chew on it when they are playing outside.

2. Try steeping fresh mint leaves in water. Mint ice water is sooooo good on hot days.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have mice some where use mint. They HATE mint. I am growing mint just to hang around my feed room. 

They grow spearmint and other types of mint as a field crop around here. They put the cut plant in shipping containers (The ones that go on the back of a truck) and some how steam the oils out.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok if I'm understanding correctly, you are saying "all" types of mints can be used interchangeably.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Ok if I'm understanding correctly, you are saying "all" types of mints can be used interchangeably.


Yes and no. The different mints do have different flavors. For instance, I would never use lemon balm to season a chocolate cake. But as for freezing, making vodka, syrups, etc - yes - you can use any type of mint. I separate my different types of mint when freezing.


----------

